# No RCI resorts in Moab Utah?



## ogzy1 (Mar 12, 2011)

I was looking through the resort directory and noticed there are no resorts close to Moab, Utah. Does any one have any suggestions for a family of 5 as to a nice place to stay, resort, condo or home ok.


----------



## eal (Mar 12, 2011)

My son goes biking in Moab and he said that Red Cliffs Lodge was nice, with great views.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've rented condos from Accommodations Unlimited; http://www.moabcondorentals.com/

I've rented in the Rim Village and Cottonwood areas and been more than satisfied with all.   They were all 1 story townhomes with 3 BR.  

Sue


----------



## ogzy1 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Thanks*

Keep the sugestions coming!


----------



## kkan (Mar 12, 2011)

Try www.moabspringsranch.com
I rented from them once.  Nice place.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 14, 2011)

At the top of the Western board in the "stickies" is some information about Moab lodging.  At least I think it is still there.  We've stayed in condos, B&Bs and motels as well as at a campsite.  I hate camping and we'll never do that again.  I like the B&Bs best but that would be expensive for a large family.


----------



## JudyH (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey, I really liked the campground we stayed when we took our motorhome out west.


----------

